# Just got my steam cleaner



## AquaAuto-shakey (Jan 19, 2009)

hey as the title says,

just got it 2day and well am looking forward to using it but am not lookin forward to using my MF's so think i mite buy sum cheap clothes instead :detailer::newbie:


----------



## Guest (Apr 1, 2009)

how come you aren't looking forward to using microfibre cloths?


----------



## caledonia (Sep 13, 2008)

What sort of spec has your cleaner and what are you going to attack first.
Remember steamer work slightly different than other cleaning tools you might have. But you are right you will need plenty of MFs.

Gordon.


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

get some cheap Costco ones or the Screwfix bundle. I know Alex at Serious Performance was also going to look into bulk packs of MFs that would be ideal for steaming - not sure if he has got them listed yet or not?


----------



## Serious Performance (Oct 26, 2005)

Should have something available next week.... Forgot them on my last stock order :wall: but they seem to work pretty well for steaming :thumb:


----------



## Guest (Apr 2, 2009)

I use cheap m/f from Tesco - blue ones found in their car section. I think they are £2.50 for a pack of two now but at the time I bought them they were £1 each.


----------



## MaDMaXX (Jun 18, 2008)

Phisp said:


> I use cheap m/f from Tesco - blue ones found in their car section. I think they are £2.50 for a pack of two now but at the time I bought them they were £1 each.


They're ~40p each in the screwfix pack.


----------



## AquaAuto-shakey (Jan 19, 2009)

Used it on a valet today, cant believe how amazing it was if i didnt have this before today think i would ov reali had a problem, the owner was amazin at the results, burnt on chewing on the plastic, around 20 secs steam a few wipes and it was gone would of spent around 5 mins on that ususally and loads ov chemicals lol


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

AquaAuto-shakey said:


> Used it on a valet today, cant believe how amazing it was if i didnt have this before today think i would ov reali had a problem, the owner was amazin at the results, burnt on chewing on the plastic, around 20 secs steam a few wipes and it was gone would of spent around 5 mins on that ususally and loads ov chemicals lol


good stuff

in Cuddington nr Haddenham?


----------



## caledonia (Sep 13, 2008)

AquaAuto-shakey said:


> Used it on a valet today, cant believe how amazing it was if i didnt have this before today think i would ov reali had a problem, the owner was amazin at the results, burnt on chewing on the plastic, around 20 secs steam a few wipes and it was gone would of spent around 5 mins on that ususally and loads ov chemicals lol


This is the reason the steamer is a great tool. As I have said so many times now. Steam cleaning is so different from conventional way. The heat from the steam works with the 2 items and breaks the bond between the Gum and the trim by expansion rates of the different items. In the cleaning of carpets also. Where an extractor has it place and does a great job in certain circumstances. It relies on chemical and water being force into the pile. Have you ever tried to penetrate a layer of grease with water. Just will not happen. You end up with a clean top half of the carpet with the pile on the carpets still flatted. Add the addition of steam and convection. Where the steam brakes down the grease by it rises to the surface of removal. In turn a higher pile and more depth to the carpet.

Glad you liked you new addition to your arsenal. 
Gordon


----------



## MattOz (May 15, 2007)

I've had a Karcher steamer for about 12 months now and it's a brilliant bit of kit. Used it on numerous details and it's great for removing coffee/coke stains from fabric seats etc. You have to exercise caution when using on plastics as it can do more harm than good. always make sure you have a MF towel between the jet and the surface. 

On the whole, it's certainly one bit of kit I couldn't do without now. 

Matt


----------



## Richf (Apr 26, 2008)

I have a steam cleaner and use it under the bonnet for cleaning but never thought of trying it on the carpet


----------



## Advanced Driver (Jun 24, 2006)

Richf said:


> I have a steam cleaner and use it under the bonnet for cleaning but never thought of trying it on the carpet


I've read things on the Internet that say that it can damage carpet. "The twist in a cut pile carpet is heat set and using excessively high heat (steam) can release the twist in the pile giving the carpet a felt like appearance"

Any thoughts about this?


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

I find it refreshes the pile nicely, with no ill effect. Used it last wekend on drivers floor mats that were very 'flat' and it rejuvinated the pile slightly, making them look much newer. You can use it through a MF cloth to reduce the direct impact of the steam on the fabric.


----------



## tonz (Sep 21, 2008)

I have had a small steamer knocking around in an opened box for the last 2 years , used it Sunday and was really pleased with the results had a dried in sweet on mat . Removed it straight away and cleaned carpet under pedals looks brand new . Won't be leaving it lying around anymore :thumb:


----------



## Judas (Jul 3, 2008)

fffsfff


----------



## Mirror Finish Details (Aug 21, 2008)

I love my steamer, I still use fabric cleaner but am using steam more often. They are great for cleaning leather.

When I do my Volvo wheels I'll post it up as they have 175,000 miles on them and I don't think the backs have ever been cleaned, took over 3 hours per wheel just to get the fronts clean.

I am also going to clean all the air vents and pipes with the steamer and keep an eye on the smell from the air con.


----------



## Guest (Apr 19, 2009)

Mirror Finish said:


> I am also going to clean all the air vents and pipes with the steamer and keep an eye on the smell from the air con.


Just a note about this (as I was doing it today), I said previously that the steam going through the system probably isn't hot enough by the time it is at the compressor, well, I was partially wrong, the steam coming through the other vents is warm but it isn't hot. I'd imagine if you held it down the vents long enough it would clean a fair way down the tube as the temperature of the surfaces increases, but I don't think it would work with the AC system, I believe when the AC compressor is off there is no backflow to the air con actually, and instead you are simply pushing it out the other vents, but I could be wrong. 

I think you would probably need to run the car in recirc mode and aim the steam up the vent which sucks the air up, I'm not an aircon engineer so don't blame me if this ruins all your air con system though! 

Dampness is what causes this aircon smell in the first place so i'm told, and the steam will turn into water if it hits the evaporator, so run the aircon after doing it.

I don't have aircon on my car so I can't test it, though one of my mates has one that absolutely stinks, I will see if I can persuade him to let me steam it


----------



## Mirror Finish Details (Aug 21, 2008)

Air con has to be on in recurlicating mode. It's only similar to the air con cleaners you can get. You won't clean the all of the pipes but steralisoig the majority of them will help.

So far the smell has gone, perhaps I don't run the air con enough, so from now I am just going to leave it on for an hour a day.

Funny, the wifes car has climate control and have no probs, I think it is because it is on all the time.


----------



## Guest (Apr 19, 2009)

Good information, thanks, you can also give it a right good blasting too I imagine whereas the chemical cleaners you only get a few minutes out of them?

I will have a word with my friend and see if he wants to take me up on the offer (it really really stinks) - it would be an ultimate test to see how effective it is


----------



## caledonia (Sep 13, 2008)

Most of the nasty smells come from all the dust and bacteria. The bacteria is cause with dust and moisture within the debris and filter. As they thrive in the contained moist atmosphere. And yes not using the air con of only a short period of time adds to the problem as the air does not dry out
Which live with in the vents and particle filter. It is always a good idea to replace this particle filter as its only a couple of pounds anyway. 

Whilst steaming the vent steam from the lower vents in the foot well. This will help the steam rise thought the vents and also any water that condenses can run out from the lower vents.

If you are rounding the air conditioning at the sometime. Remember that air con, has a moisture filter or an air dryer. So this can hinder your progress.

I normally don't run the air con for this reason. I find that once the steam starts to appear from the top vents, it is better to close these and work this way. Heat and steam build up within the vents. In turn raising the ambient temperature and and cleaning power of the steamer. You will find that once the crap starts to be softened it can possibly be see, coming from the lower vents. So be prepared and have a few MF placed under these vent to catch any moisture and crude. Once you are happy with the drivers side then carry out the same process on the passenger side.
Once everything had been cleaned. You can then insert the new particle filter and fire things up.

Gordon.


----------



## mechrepairs (Aug 11, 2008)

Have you any pictures of this machine, when you said steam cleaner i thought you was talking about a diesel pressure washer?

Carl C.G.Cars Leicester


----------

